

Show HN: gleeBox, keyboard glee for your web - ankit_
http://thegleebox.com

======
dylanz
I love it. I've been looking for something like this for a while now. I was a
Vimperator user for quite a while, but just couldn't use it anymore. I ran
into too many issues, and I think the feel just wasn't there.

I support anybody who tries to make me use my mouse less, and the browser is
the biggest pain point right now in that arena :)

~~~
stanley
Would you mind expanding on the issues you ran into with Vimperator?

------
hyyypr
Hey great work on your plugin! But I must say I'll stick with vimperator, and
this would be for the love of just one feature: Hints.

Hints allow you to select a link, either by numbers assigned to each link in
your current page view, or by typing the link's name.

Maybe I misunderstood the way gleeBox works, but from what I've tested, you
can select all links (with ?a) but you then have to navigate to the correct
one by repeatedly pressing TAB? That's a show stopper for me.

But like I said, kudos for the initiative.

On a related note there's a standalone browser with vimperator-like features
currently under developpment although the available versions are more than
usable: <http://www.uzbl.org> . When it gets stable, I'll definitely dump
firefox/vimperator :)

~~~
ankit_
Thanks. The default behavior of gleeBox is to search for links when you enter
any text.

So, you can simply enter a part of the text of the link you want to go to. If
multiple links have the same text, you can TAB your way to the right link. You
don't need to use ?a.

~~~
hyyypr
I'm a real newb. :) Thanks for clarifying. It's mentionned in the user manual,
but to be honnest I just read the big highlights about the commands not the
text.. Sorry sir :). And again, great job.

------
stanley
On a related note, Google Experimental Labs lets you enable Vim-style
navigational shortcuts for search results:
<http://www.google.com/experimental/>

------
snitko
You should really remake the screencast, I can barely hear the voice.

~~~
snitko
I can make you a voice recording for the screencast, if you like, just give me
the text to read. That's my little hobby. See examples in my blog.

~~~
sam33r
Strange, the sound level seems to be reasonable for me on all the machines
I've heard the video on...

~~~
middus
Well, the sound level is okay, but I can barely understand what he says.

------
proemeth
I use vimperator for firefox, it uses vim-style command-line. Works great and
is extensible. <http://vimperator.org/>

~~~
ankit_
gleeBox and vimperator differ a lot in the way they work even though their
core functionality is the same, that is to aid in navigation.

And, with gleeBox, you can do a lot more like search bookmarks, execute
bookmarklets, yubnub commands, etc. Plus, I think it is more easy to use for
the non-vim junkies :)

~~~
kuzux
Searching bookmarks are available by default in vimperator. You can easily
create a yubnub command and assign a hotkey for it, i think. And since
vimperator can execute any javascript code from its command line, you can
execute bookmarklets.

------
sid-
Another idea 1\. Delete ads by command - del div.classname (but for that a
user will have to know the classname for that div, maybe an inspect html
shortcut for selected item like the letter i, ?) or delete a.parentNode 2\.
Check/Uncheck checkboxes and click submit buttons (Maybe)

~~~
ankit_
#1 - What do you mean by deleting an ad? Do you mean to hide an element on a
page whenever that page is opened? I'm not sure how the inspect command will
work, though.

#2 - Makes sense.

~~~
sid-
1\. Launch gleebox, search for link. once link is selected type :i or
:i.parentNode (or maybe a shorthand for that :i^1 or :i^2 which could mean
:i.parentNode.parentNode) once you inspect an element del should be
starighforward. And del commands for particular page can also be persisted and
run for subsequent visits.And have separate options for persisting del
commands and running them on subsequent page visit.

Feel free to ignore these suggestions if you think it will affect usability
and bring more complexity.

~~~
ankit_
This might make it a bit too complicated.

------
sid-
Feature request : search tipjar for ESP related to current site via gleebox
and accept result in gleebox itself without going to options.

~~~
ankit_
That's a crazy but a very useful feature request. Wish it was easier and a
little less time-consuming to implement.

Maybe someday... :)

------
ankit_
We'll love any feedback. Thanks!

~~~
sid-
1\. I would love if you can add a feature to click the 'play' button on a
flash video through the keyboard shortcut. For example on your own page
<http://thegleebox.com/> there is a video, but to watch that I have to use the
mouse.

2\. Searching google and other search engines without going through yubnub
command (eliminate the extra HTTP get). I know i can search google through the
address bar and the search box on top right, typing 'g' is much easier than
command+L and command+K.

3\. ability to pin/unpin the gleebox so it does not disappear despite http
refresh when I open a link in the same tab.

~~~
sid-
Also How about implementing login functionality to websites with such a
command ?

lo::facebook (could use your save username/password in firefox) or lo:facebook
-u username -p password

Since many a times the login page on websites is uninteresting

~~~
ankit_
That sounds useful. We'll think about it. Thanks!

